# Schild für Fahrradträger in Italien unbedingt notwendig?



## Bierfahrer (10. Mai 2007)

Ist so ein Schild notwendig - und wo gibts die günstig ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2007)

Nötig wird es spätestens dann wenn die Policia dich anhält und zur Kasse bittet (und das nicht zu knapp).
Dann wäre die Investition in so ein Schild die wesentlich günstigere Variante 
ATU, örtlicher Autozubehörladen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierfahrer (10. Mai 2007)

Geht bei denen kein Bakisch?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Geht bei denen kein Bakisch?



Sorry, kein was ???


----------



## Bierfahrer (10. Mai 2007)

Trinkgeld!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2007)

Kannst es ja mal probieren ... ich würde es allerdings nicht riskieren.


----------



## Bierfahrer (10. Mai 2007)

Hab gehört so ein scheiß Schild kostet 55 Euro!
Ich würde keine Fiats mehr über die deutsche Grenze lassen!


----------



## Weizenbiker76 (10. Mai 2007)

sorry für die frage aber ich weiß nicht von welchem schild ihr sprecht. und da ich in naher zukunft auch nach italien fahre wäre es vielleicht für mich ganz sinnvoll zu wissen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2007)

Sowas:







Oder dergleichen hässliches


----------



## GerhardO (10. Mai 2007)

Quadratisch, ca. 50x50cm - diagonal rot/weiÃ gestreift - je ein rundes, groÃes rotes Katzenauge an jedem Eck...

55â¬ sind Quatsch! Meines hat damals um die 20DM gekostet...

Edit: Bonzai war schneller!


----------



## GerhardO (10. Mai 2007)

Oder wie sagte Obelix immer so schön: Die spinnen, die.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stifta (10. Mai 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Hab gehört so ein scheiß Schild kostet 55 Euro!
> Ich würde keine Fiats mehr über die deutsche Grenze lassen!



55 Euro 
Fast jeder Baumarkt führt die, um einige wenige Euros, Material meist aus  plastik, wichtig sind nur dass sie der Euro Norm entsprechen.
Frag mal bei einer Firma die langes Ladegut transportieren,oder LKW Fahrer, da kriegste meist so was geschenkt.(Zumindest bei uns in I )


----------



## kritimani (10. Mai 2007)

griass eich,

adac, arboe oder oeamtc - unter laenderinfos recherchieren.

http://www.hahn.co.at/pdf/rueckstrahler_beleuchtung.pdf
(auf seite 3) - kostenpunkt ca. 20 euro. 

und nu vü spass beim bestechungsversuch der carabineries. 
schlauer kannst deinen italienurlaub nicht beginnen oder beenden.

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## numinisflo (10. Mai 2007)

Wenn du beim ATU ein gescheites Schild, welches der Norm entspricht aus Metall kaufst kostet das exakt 34â¬.

Gibt aber sicher gÃ¼nstigere Kunstoffalternativen.


----------



## MATTESM (10. Mai 2007)

es gibt ein neues metallisches schild mit einer neuen beschichteten oberfläche und einem neuen layout, das tatsächlich neue 49euronen kostet. und es wird verkauft mit dem argument, dass die italiener das plastikschild oder das gute alte selbstgebastelte aus sperrholz mit 4 katzenaugen vom fahrrad der kleinen schwester tatächlich nicht mehr akzeptieren. diese auskunft gab mir letztes jahr der ADAC in garmisch und nahm mir meine neuen 50euro ab.

..m..


----------



## Matze. (11. Mai 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Geht bei denen kein Bakisch?



Doch, vor allem die Carabinieri nehmen´s sicher sofort  vielleicht sagst du denen auch gleich, sie seien korrupte einfältige Deppen mit einem Kurzen in der Hose, und sollten jetzt schnellstmöglich in ihr Versagerloch zurückkehren .


----------



## paulaner61 (11. Mai 2007)

http://www.adac.de/Search/SearchRes.../Meldungen/I_Ladungsschild.asp&RWCookieValue=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (11. Mai 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wenn du beim ATU ein gescheites Schild, welches der Norm entspricht aus Metall kaufst kostet das exakt 34.
> 
> Gibt aber sicher günstigere Kunstoffalternativen.



Die 34,- Euro habe ich auch investiert, denn mit einem Carabinieri über Kunstoff oder Metall zu diskutieren, bringt glaube ich nichts...


----------



## Muffin (11. Mai 2007)

Ich wÃ¼rde nie 34 â¬ fÃ¼r so ein Schild bezahlen, wir haben seit die Vorschrift in Italien eingefÃ¼hrt wurde eines aus Plastik und das leistet treue Dienste. Und bei >20 Trips nach Italien gabs noch nie Probleme mit den Carabinieri. Muss allerdings zugeben das ich nicht mehr weis was das Teil gekostet hatte. Aber bei 34 ist das ne ganz klare Abzocke, nur was soll man machen wenn man das Schild braucht und keine Plastik alternative verfÃ¼gbar ist.


----------



## sushy (11. Mai 2007)

Wow, hab ich gar nicht gewusst, dass die aus Metall sein müssen oder Plastik. Wir haben ein uraltes aus stabiler laminierter Pappe und das ist nichtmal selbstgebastelt. Angehalten wurden wir noch nie.


----------



## Stifta (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Lt. Italienischem Gesetz müsste diese Tafel tatsächlich aus Alu sein, hab aber grad vorhin einen Carabiniere auf diese Schilder angesprochen, und diese Antwort erhalten:  " Kein Problem ob Plastik oder Alu, es muß nur gut sichtbar angebracht werden, noch wichtig ist aber daß Kennzeichen und Rücklichter frei bleiben"
Das heißt aber, sollte aber irgend ein "wichtiger Mann" auf dar Autobahn darauf bestehen daß nur Metallschilder zulässig sind, Diskusionen meiden , 
schön höflich bleiben, und wenn die Frau oder Freundin noch "buon giorno" sagt, gehts meistens ohne Busgeld ab.
Keinesfalls " Bakisch " geben, den dann kann der Schuss nach hinten losgehen
Ps. ich hab  immer nur Plastiktafeln benutzt (bisher ohne Strafe)
Gruß Stifta


----------



## thomasga (11. Mai 2007)

mach lieber ein schild drann, auch 50 euro wären gut angelegt falls du an den falschen geraten solltest,
auch ein weibliches lächeln nutzt wenig, meine freundin mußte schon 100 euro
für ein verstaubtes kennzeichen und ein defektes abblendlicht zahlen
und das obwohl wir schon seit jahren hier wohnen und sie sich gut zur wehr setzten kann, auch die ausrede mann/frau hat nicht genug geld dabei wird nicht akzeptiert und mann/frau wird zum nächsten geldautomaten begleitet
und die kohle direkt einkassiert 
und versucht es nicht mit bestechung das endet noch schlechter

fazit : schild montieren,licht einschalten außerhalb geschlossener ortschaften
         und auch nicht zu schnell fahren


grüße aus dem sonst wunderbaren italien !

thomasga

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotte.de


----------



## Bierfahrer (14. Mai 2007)

Hauptsache Metall - dass möglich viel passiert wenn man es verliert!
Die spinnen doch!


----------



## kollo (18. Mai 2007)

Ich häng mich mal an den Thread hier an, da ich auch in Kürze mit dem Heckträger nach Italien will.
Ich habe so einen Thule-Träger für zwei Räder, der auf der Hängerkupplung steht, nehme aber nur ein Rad mit. Das kommt dann natürlich nach innen auf den Träger.

Wo bringe ich denn nun dieses dezente 50x50 Schild aus Metall so an, dass es nicht fliegen geht?

Am Rad selber wäre ja nicht vorschriftsgemäß, da der Träger ein gutes Stück weiter hinaus ragt. An der Trägerkante stehen dann die Lampen und das Kennzeichen einer Montage im Weg.
Oder brauche ich das Schild vielleicht doch nicht, weil der Träger eigene Lampen hat?

Wie habt Ihr das gemacht?


----------



## hai-nik (18. Mai 2007)

du kommst auf keinen fall um das schild herum! kann sonst teuer werden. du kannst es aber m.m. am innenstehenden rad anbringen(wo eigentlich sonst?),da das schild keine fahrzeugbegrenzung sein soll,sondern nur auf überstehende ladung hinweist.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Mai 2007)

Nur damit ich da nichts falsch verstehe:

bezieht sich die Vorschrift auf Fahrradheckträger an allen Fahrzeugen (auch PKWs) oder geht's hier nur um Wohnmobile?


----------



## hai-nik (19. Mai 2007)

das schild ist in italien vorschrift für alle über das fahrzeugheck hinausragenden ladungsteile. egal für welches fahrzeug und welche art der ladung. alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasga (19. Mai 2007)

muß irgendwie so weit hinten drann wie es nur geht,

mach einfach was zwischen rad und schild,sodaß dieses ein wenig weg vom 

rad ist  

das sollte auch dem schlechtgelauntesten "carmaba"(umgangssprachlich 

für carabinieri , aber nicht in deren gegenwart benutzen) reichen

grüße aus dem fast sommerlichen casentino   thomas ga


www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.de


----------

